# Acapulco Gold



## Legendary Genetics (Jun 22, 2008)

Alright, so this is the thread to discuss the legendary strain of the past Acapulco Gold. It has a nice classic weed smell and taste with a great dream-like high. Me and my friend can get it very easily here. His dad knows a old time grower who has been growing it for over 40 years now up here and has had very good luck with the strain until recent years. It's pretty crazy, he's been growing since before people even knew what sinsemilla was. Is there anyone here who has grown or smoked it or knows anything about it? There's a lot to talk about with this strain, it's very good for discussion.  For example some people argue that it is excessive inbreeding that is to blame for the strains demise. Some also argue that the strain isn't nearly as good when it's not grown in the hills of Acapulco, which I really don't think is the case. However I do think this strain does a lot better with natural sunlight and than it does indoors. So what do you think? I have some seeds and I do plan to do something good with them very shortly.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 22, 2008)

I have nothing of value to say here..


----------



## John Public (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a strain that came to me as Acapulco gold but I'm not sure it is the legendary strain, more likely it is just a good Mexican strain. It was collected in Oaxaca maybe 20 years ago so I suppose hybridization may have happen. Mine has a strong energetic high and a quite short flowering time (10 weeks). I'm not sure it is a total pure sativa (like could be an indian sativa for example) but I have only seen it grown indoor, so maybe I can not see the reality of the strain.

I would be really very interested to see the grow of your 40 years old line. :smoke1:


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Jun 23, 2008)

John Public said:
			
		

> I have a strain that came to me as Acapulco gold but I'm not sure it is the legendary strain, more likely it is just a good Mexican strain. It was collected in Oaxaca maybe 20 years ago so I suppose hybridization may have happen. Mine has a strong energetic high and a quite short flowering time (10 weeks). I'm not sure it is a total pure sativa (like could be an indian sativa for example) but I have only seen it grown indoor, so maybe I can not see the reality of the strain.
> *
> I would be really very interested to see the grow of your 40 years old line. *:smoke1:



I been wrapped up in some other stuff but I am definitely going to start that soon. I wonder how much the strain has evolved being inbred for 40 years in New Hampshire, thousands of miles away from Acapulco.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 23, 2008)

*I fondly recall a strain called AG back in 1974-1976.  Delicious golden mexican sativa!!!  It was very seedy, as much as 1/2 of the weight in a bag was seeds.  a buddy still has some growing to this day, but it isnt as strong as the Haze and nepalese strains, so it isnt grown often anymore by the rest of us.  We all can appreciate the taste and color. :aok:

In 1986 I ran into a columbian gold that was obviously of the same strain, but didnt bother to keep any seeds, alas.  It had a very similar structure but the texture was heavier and a bit darker.  Possibly just a difference in cure.  Same delicious taste. :hubba:

The AG I have smoked was very tasty, kinda spicy and very smooth.  the buzz, a truely sativa buzz, energetic and stoney.  *


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Jun 23, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *I fondly recall a strain called AG back in 1974-1976.  Delicious golden mexican sativa!!!  It was very seedy, as much as 1/2 of the weight in a bag was seeds.  a buddy still has some growing to this day, but it isnt as strong as the Haze and nepalese strains, so it isnt grown often anymore by the rest of us.  We all can appreciate the taste and color. :aok:
> 
> In 1986 I ran into a columbian gold that was obviously of the same strain, but didnt bother to keep any seeds, alas.  It had a very similar structure but the texture was heavier and a bit darker.  Possibly just a difference in cure.  Same delicious taste. :hubba:
> 
> The AG I have smoked was very tasty, kinda spicy and very smooth.  the buzz, a truely sativa buzz, energetic and stoney.  *



Yeah it's a quality strain. Classic high but not as strong as a Haze high. The grower who I got my seeds from really thinks that they lost some of the effect in recent years. He didn't selectively breed the plants. He just bred them. I might try to get some Acapulco Gold seeds from elsewhere and cross them to bring some fresh genetics into the family. That might be hard for me to do without doing some traveling, so I might just use Colombian Gold or a Skunk strain and cube it. Or maybe just grow out most of the seeds and start the selective breeding process.


----------



## John Public (Jun 23, 2008)

At least, reproduce them once pure before outbreeding the line, please !  

If the high is effectively too much inbred, then reproducing them one more time will not be a major problem as you'll still be able to outbreed them and if it happens that the high can be saved pure, you will have made a major rescue act !!!

Have you insights of how many generations have been grown and with how many individuals were the reproductions done?


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 23, 2008)

John Public said:
			
		

> At least, reproduce them once pure before outbreeding the line, please !
> 
> If the high is effectively too much inbred, then reproducing them one more time will not be a major problem as you'll still be able to outbreed them and if it happens that the high can be saved pure, you will have made a major rescue act !!!
> 
> Have you insights of how many generations have been grown and with how many individuals were the reproductions done?


 


I told you that you would be a asset to MP..  Keep it us newbies need the advice. Thanks


----------



## Roken (Jun 23, 2008)

Alot of growers here in cali grow this strain,  very nice taste and color, nice high too.  I might add tho that i heard they call it AG because of its color after it has dried, many growers of this strain swear that if they dry it in the sun, it gets that golden color.   I personal have never grown it before but have smoked it many times, some close friends have grown before and swear on the sun dry method.  Does your buddy dry his this way to?  if not how is the finished product?  Keep us posted!!  Peace and Love!!!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2008)

thats sick my moms got crazy storys about it, she new some growers that got taken down in the 70s or 80s never get strait answers cuzz i guess they were the dazed and confussed dayz... new growers use science to their advantage theirfor creating more potentcy but ive heard madd storys about the taste smell and high... oh puffin a fatty ive heard its columbian gold too..


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Jun 24, 2008)

John Public said:
			
		

> At least, reproduce them once pure before outbreeding the line, please !
> 
> If the high is effectively too much inbred, then reproducing them one more time will not be a major problem as you'll still be able to outbreed them and if it happens that the high can be saved pure, you will have made a major rescue act !!!
> 
> Have you insights of how many generations have been grown and with how many individuals were the reproductions done?



Oh yeah of course I definitely will grow these out pure and seed them and then start the selective breeding process but I am also going to try to outbreed them to and see how they compare. 

I don't know if I'm saying too much or not, but I'm not mentioning names so I doubt it should matter. If I'm mistaken please edit this part of my post out. He made enough money on the Mexican border to buy himself some land and start growing. Acapulco Gold was a primo strain, it was also very popular during this time. He used Acapulco Gold seeds since 1965. He was very successful with his grows, each of them being in the summers from 1965 until today. He grows and sells a lot less, mostly just growing for his personal use and love of growing. He really believes this strain does better in natural sunlight than it does indoor. He's a very experienced outdoor grower to. However starting in 1982 he started growing them indoors twice a year. So he did 3 grows a year of it 2 indoor and 1 outdoor grow. You do the math lol




			
				Roken said:
			
		

> Alot of growers here in cali grow this strain, very nice taste and color, nice high too. I might add tho that i heard they call it AG because of its color after it has dried, many growers of this strain swear that if they dry it in the sun, it gets that golden color. I personal have never grown it before but have smoked it many times, some close friends have grown before and swear on the sun dry method. Does your buddy dry his this way to? if not how is the finished product? Keep us posted!! Peace and Love!!!!!!!
> Roken.



Is it real pure Acapulco Gold? Not a cross or anything? I never heard of it being grown out there. I heard of some growing and dealing of it still being done in Acapulco today and being sold through Michoacan exporters but I never heard of any of it being grown out in California.


----------



## John Public (Jun 24, 2008)

No idea of how many individuals per grow? If it is more than 50 then this may be ok. If it is less than 10... 

It is hard to know with old strains if the apparent loss of potency is due to the fact we are used with stronger strains now, or to the fact it is grown out of its natural area or to the fact it has been too much inbred...My opinion is that this kind of lines is surely already inbred due to their use (massive drug production), which can not allow too much variation in the field, so this should not be the reason.

Another important point is: did he grow every generation from seeds of the former generation or did he use a big amount of P1 seeds that he grew years after years, only using seeds from a new generation when the seeds of the former generation lost their viability with time?


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Jun 24, 2008)

John Public said:
			
		

> No idea of how many individuals per grow? If it is more than 50 then this may be ok. If it is less than 10...
> 
> It is hard to know with old strains if the apparent loss of potency is due to the fact we are used with stronger strains now, or to the fact it is grown out of its natural area or to the fact it has been too much inbred...My opinion is that this kind of lines is surely already inbred due to their use (massive drug production), which can not allow too much variation in the field, so this should not be the reason.
> 
> Another important point is: did he grow every generation from seeds of the former generation or did he use a big amount of P1 seeds that he grew years after years, only using seeds from a new generation when the seeds of the former generation lost their viability with time?



He always grew a mix of new generation seeds and the old seeds he has. I know it's not because of stronger strains today because I've smoked it before it gets me pretty high and it does have a good unique high. It's just in recent years there has been somewhat of a quality drop off. Plus some of the strains of that era are some of the strongest strains we ever had, I can speak on experience for African Black Magic, Vietnamese Black, etc. and I've heard a lot of great stories about Panama Red (desperately want seeds).


----------



## John Public (Jun 24, 2008)

The guy was wise. You should be able to retrieve the original high with some good selection if it is a simple inbreeding depression 

I have seeds said to be Panama red circa 1974. It grows pure sativa, 12-16 weeks of flowering, red buds, deep high, particular smell, some may hermie but not too many. 

Friends did a small planning to try to maintain the line. The seeds they received were from the first generation done in California since 1974. Then they reproduced 12 individuals together in a first step and kept 6 seeds to reproduce them with 19 of the progeny in a second step. The strain was dramatically stable. I have seeds resulting from the cross between the 6 first generation and the 19 second generation. This is a great line, with a very interesting high, quite potent. I believe that it is  at least an old colombian red line, if not the true Panama red. Always hard to know after all these years


----------



## Roken (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah man, the real deal as far as i know.  Some seeds were orderd by a friend and my medical co-op has another grower who has been growing it since the 70's as well, he always has a supply ready for the co-op thats great quality everytime.  Thats where i heard of the sun dry method was from the AG diehard grower, this dude is far out man.  Peace and Love!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the help. Wow. That Panama Red sounds amazing. How's it smoke?


----------

